# My first betta baby!



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Yay here are some pics of my first little betta! His name is Ambroas which means Immortal! He's a feisty little guy and likes to come up and see anyone that comes by. Oh, by the way, sorry about the blurry pics, he NEVER sits still!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty! He looks similar to my Jaden.


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

He is so pretty


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's very pretty.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He reminds me of my Demetri except Demi's body is black not blue. He's very pretty.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

his name fits hi  very pretty!

~TPF


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Here are some more pics!! I just love him! He's super friendly!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't believe how much he looks like Jaden, except he has more red on his tail.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Pretty boy! I love the colors.

I am from Oregon too.


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

No way!! What part? I'm from around Portland. Oregonians rock!


----------



## pincushion (Apr 9, 2010)

wow, he looks a lot like my harold, who is pinkish with red and blue tails~


----------

